# ed parker kenpo or 5 animals kung fu



## shaolin_al (Jan 18, 2010)

I noticed that Ed Parker Kenpo uses tiger and dragon similar to the concept of wing chun using snake and crane. So what are the differences between 5 animals and EPAK involving animal movements and which style would you recommend plus why? thanks in advance.


----------

